# Tell the story of your scars



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Often a good thing to chat about when getting to know someone, I think. 

I have: a nice one on my knee that required 4 stitches after I cycled into the back of a parked car. Yes, I'm an idiot. It was raining, I was in a rush, I had my eyes screwed up against the rain, I rounded a corner and spotted the car too late and bang! Smashed his taillight with my knee, and cut the knee open. I apologised to the owner of the car, who was very nice about it.

One on the back of my hand where I punched a wall and knocked a hole in it, during a particularly stressful shift as a chef. No, I'm not proud of it. 

The oldest one is on my face, about an inch long, below my right eye (not visible in any photos I've posted here). This one comes from a childhood game of rolling down a hill inside a barrel. Hey, I lived in the country, had to make my own entertainment. I was working on a way of applying brakes to my barrel, I think string and half-bricks were involved... Mid-roll, my prototype brakes failed, so I stuck my head out to see why...and collided with an old trailer chassis. Fun times.

So share your scars! Photos optional


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

I stabbed myself in the hand with a knife...No reason, just missed....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

There's a scar on my arm that I got from turning around and accidentally gouging it with a piece of metal sticking out of a plastic box. The end.

Actually it's faded and not too noticeable anymore...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a scar through my left eyebrow, where I ran into an upturned Roller Racer, if anybody remembers what they were.

I got stitches for that, and also when I fell and hit my forehead on a table corner.

These occurances happened 20 years or 20 months ago. I can't recall.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A couple weeks ago, I got this gigantazit on my forehead. Still healing. yeah.

On a more serious note...I'm rather clumsy but somehow never end up hurting myself too badly. The only thing I can think of is when I was about 9 years old. I was turning a coner on my bike, trying to keep up with my brother when I tipped over and my left knee slammed into the pavement. It wasn't bad at all, so I don't know why there's still a scar there =/. I've never broken any bones or had to have stitches, thankfully.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Biggest scar I have is on my left leg from biking and falling on a bush (which conveniently happened to have thorns). There are a couple scars there. I also have a barely noticeable scar on my right leg from falling off a bike in the rain (damn bikes). And I have one on my arm from being chased by my friend when I was kid. He had an ax and was playing around but I ran like it was for real... into a tree.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Gosh you crazies! I've never even sprained anything before. I feel left out of the hurt. ):


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

well where should i start:
stitches:
(resulting in scars)
1. 5 on side of head from someoene jumping on my back and me falling into a basketball hoop.

2. 3 on back of head after someone pulling me to get my attention and me falling backwards.

3. 7 over eye from getting hit in face by baseball.

oh also broke nose. nice...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thresher V said:


> I stabbed myself in the hand with a knife...No reason, just missed....


I bet you were trying the bishop knife trick to impress your friends 

I have a diformed knuckle from punching a guy too hard, or the wrong way. But it was a one hit KO :lol

I have a real scar on the inside of my right leg because when i was young my dad took me for a motorcycle ride and he left his screw driver in his back poket. The screw driver pierced a hole in his poket and in my leg at the same time. I was so excited from the ride that i only noticed when i got off the bike and my leg was bleeding :lol

And the last one is my left knee, from falling on a sharp rock when i was a boy.


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

I was trying some knife defense moves in the air, grabbed the knife and thrust downward...lefty wasn't as fast as righty and....Good thing I heal very quick and almost never bleed.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

A little over a year ago I was working on a truck and the wrench slipped, sending my right index finger into the edge of the oil pan on the engine. The edge was razor sharp and cut through my finger like a hot knife through butter, making a cut about 3/4" long right down to the bone just ahead of the knuckle. Blood gushing everywhere...I ran to the sink and washed it off, then wrapped it tightly until the bleeding stopped. The floor looked like a murder scene...a customer walked in shortly after it happened and was shocked to see the blood trail. I just shrugged it off, wrapped a paper towel around it which I secured with black electrical tape and went right back to work. I'm used to cutting myself...when you work with your hands all day stuff like that happens so my hands are covered with scars but that one is probably the largest and most noticeable.

The coolest one I have is behind my left wrist. About five years ago I was striking a transmission shaft with a hammer when it shattered, which sent a piece of shrapnel into my arm. It hurt like hell but I wasn't aware I actually had a piece of metal stuck in my arm until about a week later when it was still very sore and wasn't healing. I made an appointment with the doctor and they took X-rays which clearly showed it lodged in the muscle tissue. The doctor tried to remove it but gave up because it was buried too deeply in the muscle and she was afraid of damaging the tendons around it. I took antibiotics for a week and I've been fine ever since. I have a small scar in that spot and the cool part is I can stick magnets to it. 

Those two are probably my most memorable along with a chicken pox scar under my right arm and one on my knee from a childhood bike wipeout, but the rest happened so routinely I don't even remember how I got them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a scar just below my lower lip from when i fell off the bed when I was a baby, seems I hit my face on the metal part on the way down and it went all the way through.

I have a scar on the palm of my right hand from when my dad sent me to get him a coke from the gas station at the corner. I was running and slipped on our steps and it broke, I got several stitches. Just weeks after I got the stitches out my dad sent me to get him a coke again and I did the same thing only this time I got a, now barely noticable, scar on my left palm. I was always running when I was a kid lol.

I have a scar (small indent) on my left cheek from when my mom tried to slap me when I was a kid, I pulled back and she caught me with her finger nail.

I have a scar on my stomach from having my appendix removed when I was 12.

I have a scar on my right ankle from a operation to remove a water sack when I was 14.

I have a scar on my right wrist from when I got angry one day and slid some stuff off a desk my wrist caught something and cut it pretty good, it's not as noticable as it use to be.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I ran into a glass table while running for the phone. It's an awesome scar, a perfectly straight slice right on top of my knee. The force of my leg also pushed the table into the wall and massively dented it.

The front of my right knee also has a round palm sized scar from diving back to third base while playing softball. I was totally out, but was called safe. It was great. My entire knee was carved up by the gravel. 

Back of left thigh. Was dared to slide into second base while wearing only jean shorts. I do not recommend this. Gravel, again, is a huge *****.

I have a three inch scar on my right forearm that I actually have no idea how I got. A big bleeding scratch was there one day when I woke up.

Little tiny ones on the back of my left hand. Attacked by a shih tzu. Don't laugh.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

My favorite one is on my right index finger,
I got it from trying to play ninja in the garden with a machete..see picture










there was so much blood, didnt hurt though.
Ended up getting a hiding for it hahah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

bump?  I also have one on my back from being flung against a wall, then sliding down it. It was all in the name of fun - I was playing British Bulldog. Later in that game, we thought a boy had dislocated his jaw, but his tongue was just swollen up and he was making a fuss. Fun times.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a burn mark on my knee from when I accidentally touched the exhaust pipe of our car as a kid. Took forever to heal.

There's a scar at the base of my left thumb from a ferret bite.

Some scars on my arms, nothing eventful.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't have any scars anymore, but I used to have one for a while when I was a little kid. I had it from when I was 8 untill I was about 11 or 12. It was a scar on my knee I got from getting cut with a piece of glass while I was eating at a restraunt. I was visiting Rome, Italy at the time, so I would always call the scar my "Roman scar".


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I only have one, under my eyebrow that you can't see anymore. I got it when I was about 8 or 9 years old and a friend of mine accidentally dropped me onto a concrete kick bolt.

If it was any nearer to my eye, I would have lost it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I have one on my butt ops

My brother stabbed me cuz i wouldn't let him put his food in the microwave before me :um

Umm yeah moving on.......


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a scar on my wrist from when I was attacked by the stray cat in the neighborhood. He scratched and bit my arm and wrist. I was 7 at the time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a scar about a 1/2 inch long dead center on my forehead. I don't know how old I was but old enough to remember my dad rushing me up to the house with blood pouring down my face..then later falling asleep while they were putting stitches in at the hospital. Apparently my brother had been sliding me down a snowpile and I had crashed into a metal door on one of our quonset buildings....a game he called "Superbaby". :blank


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a half inch scar on my left top of hand when a client dug his fingernails in and scratch me during a restraint, on my right side of the hand I have a scar shaped like a fingernail when another client dug his nails into me, then I have a scar on my right index finger from when I cut my hand on a can of corn beef, and I have a scar on my left side ankle when my foot caught on a sharp piece on the storm door.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's my battle scars... I have a huge scar extending from my face to the side of my head from being run over by a car when I was 2. Also have a square patch on the right side of my bum from one of the skin grafts I had as a result of the car accident. Uhh, what else... A scar on the left side of my head and on my left arm from having moles removed. A scar on my left knee from when I was young and stupid and decided to push someone twice my size on the playground... He pushed me back and I fell and skinned my knee. Last scar is a pentagram a friend of mine carved into my left arm. So yeah, I think that's about it.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

There's a tiny little indentation beside my right eyebrow that I think I got when I had the chicken pox when I was nine.

I have an inch-long scar on my right arm. I was on holidays in Australia and I was walking down the sidewalk. A guy was riding his bike down the sidewalk in the opposite direction and I moved to the side to let him by. There was a fence there and I guess there was something sticking out of it because it cut me. It wasn't a severe cut but I had to walk around for several days with a highly visible red line on my arm! The scar has faded but you can still see it when I have a bit of a tan. I like to tell people that it's my souvenir from Australia


----------



## The Storm (May 11, 2009)

I've got a 3cm scar at the top of my belly from a shopping trip when I was about 14. I jumped up to grab an item from up high, and I came down against a jutting rack. It hurt but I didn't realise I was bleeding until a few shops later! It's a pretty superficial scar, I'd expected it to have completely faded by now but obviously it's got its reasons


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

My bigest one happened when I was about 5. Me, my sister, and our friend Chelsy, decied it would be a good idea to climb up on my dresser and jump off for fun. We did that about a millon times and once on my way down I heard my pants rip on the dresser corner. All I felt was a little pressure. But I was paraniod when I was little so I went in the bathroom and screamed when I saw a huge hole in my right thigh. I got about 20 stiches.

I have another one from when I was 11 or 12. There was a creek in our backyard and I was playing on the bank. That had a large peice of metal on it. After rain had made the bank very muddy and slippery. I had to get 10 sitches on my left shin.

My smallest one is one my chin. When I was 3 my grandparents were having a BBQ. I wanted to see if the food was done yet so I stuck my face near the grill and burned my chin.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I have one on my left hand from falling out of the tub and as I was trying to stop myself, I put my hand right on a sharp triangular toy roof. It made about an inch and a half gash, I remember showing it off the next day at school

I also have the common scars on my elbows and knees from a lot falls from biking, rollerblading etc..


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I have one from practicing my hand stand and falling over chopping my leg into sharp corner. I chopped it again near the same place by tripping over my dishwasher door while it was open. I guess it will be a scar for life even though it's faded quite a bit.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

When I was 5 I tripped on a soccer ball and my knee hit a water pipe that was sticking out of the ground. I think there was 13 stitches total. The gap was so big i actually remember looking for the piece of skin that was clearly missing. My dad drove me to the hospital going 180km/h in a 50. We got there and I was taken in right there no waiting. Some lady stuck a big needle in my knee and then they patched it up by stretching the skin together. I'm suprised I didn't need a skin graf.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The only lasting scar I have is on my left shin. When I was about 11 years old, my friend and I were playing basketball on his front porch (he had a big, open porch with no rails). I was backing up and fell off the side of the porch. My shin hit the corner of the concrete. I was in a lot of pain, but I was wearing jeans, so I didn't know how bad it was at first. When I pulled up my pants leg, I saw that I had torn the skin all the way down to the bone...I could look in the wound and actually see the bone, but it wasn't broken. The wound was in a heart shape about 1.5 to 2 inches in diameter. After about 15-20 stiches, I was left with a V-shaped scar that is still slightly visible.

The only other significant injury I've had was when I fractured my eye socket when I was sledding, but I don't have any scars from that (although I can still feel the area that was fractured).


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

My eyebrow scar is from when I was chasing my dad around the house. He shut the shutter doors behind him, not realizing how close behind I was. I must have been around 7.

On my jaw was where I was hit by a field hockey ball in high school.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> 7 over eye from getting hit in face by baseball.


Wow, you too? I had my glove over my face ready to catch the ball and shield my face from the sun. BAM! Six stitches under my left eyebrow. It is barely noticeable......it was April 1, 1987.

The only other time I had stitches....three just under my knee cap. I cut myself with glass that was under my knee as I knelt down. It was open for nearly twelve hours before I sought medical attention. Late January, 2007.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I have one next to my left eye that I got when I was racing my friend down my driveway after my pre-k graduation, and my foot got stuck in a hole and I fell...
I also have one in my right eyebrow that I got when I fell while jumping on the bed.
My favorite is on my left knee, that I got when I fell while playing soccer on astroturf... It took forever to heal because it had little bits of the fake grass and rubber stuck in it. It was really gross :]


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got a 7 inch scar and a 2 inch scar on my left arm. I launched off a 30 foot cliff in the oregon sand dunes. Oops lol. Now I've got a plate and a few screws in there. I also have a 3 inch scar on my left shin. Got that one falling out of a motorhome at the merritt mountain music fest lol. I'm a genius :no.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ damn. lol..what do u mean u launched off?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ damn. lol..what do u mean u launched off?


Lol, on an atv doing about 45 mph or so. I didn't see the cliff till the last second. My arm was the first thing that hit the ground, but I still broke my helmet and was unconcious for four or five minutes. It was pretty gnarly.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i have no scars, im not cool like the rest of u people.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Sierra83 said:


> I have a huge scar extending from my face to the side of my head from being run over by a car when I was 2.


Yikes! Some of these stories are extremely hardcore!

I have a tiny one under my left eyebrow that I used to be really self-conscious about but it's not really visible anymore. I was jumping on my parent's bed when I was a kid, fell and hit their dresser. The only other one I have is on my knee from getting my shoelace stuck in my bike pedal as a kid and wiping out. I should have more scars than that because I am extremely clumsy in everyday life, but strangely I don't.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I have one under my foot that I got when I fell down the stairs... 
That probably sounds like a bad lie but I promise you that I actually am that clumsy. 7 stitches!

I have a scar on my finger as well. Got it when I was recycling glass bottles at an old job.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I have one on the inside of my ankle from when I skateboarded down my street (which is a bit of a slope), I went too fast, and couldn't stop. I ended up doing a split, and getting a nasty scar/cut. I have one on my knee I believe, but you can barely see it. That one is from when I fell once running around at night as a kid. My most recent one is on my hand, I burnt myself. I'm really upset at myself that I did that, because the scar annoys me....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My scars don't stand out anymore but I have one on my forehead from an amazingly drunken night. I can't recall what was going on but I smashed my head good & hard & was bleeding a lot, it left a mark that's healed nicely. I also have a faded mark from an iron burn that I got not paying attention. There are a few other little things a but I can't think of them now


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a nearly faded out scar that cuts diagonally across my wrist. No prize for guessing how I got it.

Yup, that's right. I was handling my cute bunny wabbit when it viciously attacked me, the cruel, evil beast!

I also had another scar on my knee but I can't see it anymore. I was running on some gravel track outside some theme park when I fell and "impaled" my knee on this small rocky outcropping. Thankfully, there were bandaids and my life was saved.


----------

